# $5 fishing rods



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Sportsmans warehouse in Midvale has 6'6 medium action rods for $5 a piece. Not the best rods but great for gifts or children. I bought a couple for cat fishing and I don't have to put the abuse on my good rods. Don't know how long they'll last but they probably had 50 of them when i was there 2 days ago


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!! I wish I lived closer. Thats a heck of a deal!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What kind are they? I heard that you could buy Okumas at the Hunting Expo for $5...wonder if they are leftovers or something.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

They are a Southbend Eclipse. Never heard of them nor used them but I grabbed 2 tonight for backups. They are a 2-piece rod and seem to be alright for $5. They are at the front registers and there were about 20 left at 6 PM tonight.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Southbend used to be carried by Walmart. For years I had a 6'6" Southbend spinning rod. I bet all heck out of that thing and it just performed great. It was my rod I could use as a walking stick packing into a backcountry lake and still catch a fish with it. Durable as heck and well worth the Lincoln you'll drop on it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Southbend used to be carried by Walmart. For years I had a 6'6" Southbend spinning rod. I bet all heck out of that thing and it just performed great. It was my rod I could use as a walking stick packing into a backcountry lake and still catch a fish with it. Durable as heck and well worth the Lincoln you'll drop on it.


+1

i still have mine from 10+ years ago and it still works just fine even though its probably the ugliest thing around


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a southbend rod a few years ago for 5 bucks at sportsmans. No complaints... still works fine. I even throw it in the downrigger on occasion. Not my favorite feeling rod, or my go to by any means... but for 5 bucks, it beats giving a kid a barbie pole.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Digi-Troller said:


> I bought a southbend rod a few years ago for 5 bucks at sportsmans. No complaints... still works fine. I even throw it in the downrigger on occasion. Not my favorite feeling rod, or my go to by any means... but for 5 bucks, it beats giving a kid a barbie pole.


Barbie poles rock! Except whey the catch something over 20 inches then they are crap. The seem to attract the big fish though. I thought about using one as an ice rod this year. When I was at sportsmans they had some up by the register they were Okuma's.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Perhaps Barbie poles have improved since I last saw one in use lol My apologies to the Barbie Fan Club!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Digi-Troller said:


> Perhaps Barbie poles have improved since I last saw one in use lol My apologies to the Barbie Fan Club!


LOL! :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Digi-Troller said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a southbend rod a few years ago for 5 bucks at sportsmans. No complaints... still works fine. I even throw it in the downrigger on occasion. Not my favorite feeling rod, or my go to by any means... but for 5 bucks, it beats giving a kid a barbie pole.
> ...


Those Barbie poles are the real deal!

The orvis1 family has pictures to prove it. 8)


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Again, my apologies to the club... and their president, Mr. Orvis lol Does Barbie make a good koke rod by chance? lol


----------

